# How Tall



## BenAS

I was just wondering how tall an average 4month Vizsla should be. We keep being told that we have a bog dog and some people don't believe me when i say he is only 4 month (4 month birthday today)

I have just measured him and he is 20.5niches or 52cm at his whiters. This seems big for a 4 moth puppy when the average full grown male vizsla is 23-25inches.

Just wondering if this is normal, do they all grow this fast? We did meet another Viz that was only 8 days younger than Digby, but was about 3 inches shorter and much skinner (Digby is by no means fat, but is getting bulky!) and the owner thought that hers was quite big!

We're feeding him puppy food for large athletic breeds as recommended. I love him what ever - just interested, I have no problems if he's big it would be kinda funny in a way - as I'm 6'6"


----------



## Crazy Kian

Kian is 23" at 11 months. He weighs just under 50lbs.

He shot up like a weed at 4 months of age and then another at about 7 months. 
Personally I hope he stays at this size as he is within the breed standard.

We have met a Vizsla that was 75 lbs....way too big for this breed. He was the size of Doberman or Weimaraner.


----------



## annette

Sam is 4 mths and is 18 inches .... he seems to grow over night ???


----------



## Vincent

Vinnie is 9 months and kind of stopped growing in height now, he is now starting to fill out. He is about 22.5" and 22Kg.


----------



## Big Rick

Dexter just turned 1 last week. He's 24 1/2 inches and weighs 62 lbs. Scarlet is almost 4 months. She is 18 1/2 inches and weighs 29 lbs.

I think you're guy is probably a little tall at that age but you can't really tell. Sizes vary tremendously as you can see in some other threads on this forum.


----------



## scooby

Hi BenAS, breed standards are fine if you want to show but if you've got him as a pet then I wouldn't worry if people say he doesn't 'fit the norm' if he's healthy, happy and loved does it really matter what size he is. Scooby's 14 mths and he's about 25'' (hard to measure cause every time I go near him he thinks it's play time) when last weighed he was 27Kg ( approx 60lbs) and he was always tall as a puppy. Alot obviously depends on the parents size but on a personal note I love his size and build and that's all that matters to me.
Enjoy your BIG boy !!!


----------



## Islander

Miss Ziva is 7 1/2 months old, 43 pounds and approx. 21 inches at the shoulders (moving V's are very hard to measure!) She is solid as a rock and I would give anything at age 55 to have a nicely defined back side like her!!!! HA!

And as a previous poster noted... if you are not going to show in conformation and your pup is happy, healthy and bonded to you then it really doesn't matter what size it is. Just love your V and be ready to receive oodles of love in return.


----------



## BenAS

Thanks everyone, we're not going to show him, so it does not really matter how big he is, I was just interested really. 

We just weighed him and he came in at 17kg (37lbs). People keep telling us "he big" but i was not sure how much bigger, sounds like a bit but not massively so.


----------



## bobbyh09

In addtion to all the info already on this post I was wondering how long does it take for a vizsla to become full grown height wise? The reason I ask is that I have a 1 year old male and he measures about 20 inches and weighs about 45lb.. That is on the small side and am hopeing he will still grow some in height. Any help on how long it takes a Vizsla to become fully grown?
Sorry to intrude on this post but I just thought it would be better to respond and ask a question on this post rather than posting the same topic again in a new post.


----------



## Crazy Kian

I had the same question a while back and asked the breeder.
She told me that height wise could be up to 18 months and they usually stop growing at 24 months.


----------



## bobbyh09

Thank you for the info.. I've contacted my breeder but never recieved an answer..
Thanks you again.


----------



## bobbyh09

Has anyone on this post experienced late growth spurts?
My dog has never really shot up.. it’s been pretty much a steady growth until about 10 months then nothing.. Plus he is extremely long for his height.. He is very disproportional..


----------



## scooby

When I asked my vet he said that they carry on growing till 18mths but generally the size they are at 12mths is roughly what they will be the last 6 is spent filling out, and that has been true for us,Scooby has really filled out around his neck and he's 15mths now. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lisa

I just checked back in my records to see what size Catan was at 4 months. I don't have his height but he was 30 pounds at that age. He grew very fast and is tall for a V. He's now 14 months and is about 25 inches at the whithers and a very skinny 55 pounds.


----------



## marishavh

Our boy is nearly 5 months and is 19.5" which is not too much smaller than your boy BenAS, but he's only 11.6kg! I get the opposite to you, where people tell how tiny he is and that I "should feed my dog". Oh trust me I feed him! He just burns it all off! My other V was the same and didn't put on weight until after he was desexed at 9 mths.


----------



## chino777

Wow.. our V is exactly the same age, weight and height as yours Marishavh uncanny.
You didnt get her from a breeder in Newcastle, NSW did you 

I was worried for a while that our girl wasnt putting on weight, but she is starting to fill out slowly now...she just has so much energy )

I think she will be a little bit bigger then standard as her parents were on the big size...


----------



## BenAS

We've just come back from the vet after our 6month check up and Digby is showing know signs of slowing down! He is weighing in at just over 27kg (60lbs) and is 64cm (25inchs) tall, and is still only a 7 1/2 month old puppy, the vet even said that he might be a little skinny!

We're still feeding puppy food for a large breed dog, but hoping that he will stop growing soon, as many people say that Vizsla keep growing until about 15-18months, by that stage we might have a horse on our hands.....

at what stage should I worry - or should I not!.. he's still great fun and his size doesn't seem to bother him!


----------



## Pineapple Princess

Wow, I think Hobie is small. She is almost 8 months and weighs exactly 35 lbs. Is this small for a female?


----------



## Shivangi

Hi PP

Imli is almost 14 months now and comes in at around 21 inches in height at her shoulders. Weight wise she seems to be doing fine, its just the height that baffles me. The vet says she is in "great condition". She's our first vizsla and I just sort of presumed she'd be taller! We even got her a FULL size crate which she now uses to run around in


----------



## Pineapple Princess

I need to measure her, now I'm curious!! I know her mom is very petite.


----------



## Shivangi

Haha! Funny thing is, Imli's mum was TALL!


----------



## tanashka

Hi BenAs,
Check his knuckle out - that will give you a rough idea about what is ahead. Health and temperament are Number 1.


----------



## sarahaf

Kind of a side note--Rosie is much older, 12 months--but I am thinking I measured her wrong, because I got 23.5 inches, which seems big for a female (esp if Kian is 23).


----------



## Crazy Kian

That was at 11 months, he's now 16 months old but I have not measured him since back then. He is slightly taller now....guess I will try and measure him sometime.


----------



## sarahaf

He looks a lot bigger than Rosie.


----------



## 00tjwrangler

My v is almost 10 months is is only 31. Pounds she is a female but both of her parents were bigger v's so I'm hoping she's grows a little bit bigger cuz my dad runs brittanys and she is. Just a little bit bigger than his brit.


----------



## Big Rick

sarahaf said:


> Kind of a side note--Rosie is much older, 12 months--but I am thinking I measured her wrong, because I got 23.5 inches, which seems big for a female (esp if Kian is 23).


Scarlet is 9 months old and she's 24 inches and about 65 lbs. Dexter is 17 months, 25 ½ inches and 65 lbs. 

They come in all shapes and sizes, apparently!


----------



## Sahara

Tizane is about 23 1/2 inches (again hard to measure a moving dog) and last weigh in at vets was 60 lbs. Vet says she doesn't feel overweight in the least bit. Says she just has big bones. Oh and she'll be 18 months next week. Doesn't time fly? I remember getting her a day before tax time last year. What a cute little bundle of wrinkles she was then. And she has turned into a beautiful lass. He did say he's seen vizslas grow through two years two months and I remember my breeder telling me that as well. But I think it's just filling out and maybe minimal height changes.


----------



## Shannon89

Bauer is almost a year and a half and measures 23 inches and about 44 lbs.... He seems to weigh a little less than most of the V's mentioned here for his age. I don't know how he would ever gain weight though, he seems to eat to live not live to eat lol


----------



## Tulip

Hi, just weighed Semper for the first time, he's 9 months old, 23" tall and 45lbs (20.4kilos). He was very skinny to start with but is filling out now. 8)


----------



## Ms1234

My 6 month old female V is around 43 lbs. Not sure about her height. Her parents were on the large size for the breed (Hungarian lines) so I expect that she is going to reach at least 55 lbs. if not more by the time she is fully grown.


----------



## Moose

Moose is a biggie too- he was 79lbs at 2yrs old... He's extremely tall too, though I don't know his exact measurements. We knew he'd be big, because his paws were massive as a pup, as were his ears- and he's actually grown into both. Good to see we're not the only ones with a giant V on our hands ;-) 

We're going to look into switching foods though- as someone on this site let us know of the food rating site, and our dog food- though it's expensive and we were told was 'natural', turns out...isn't so wonderful! Who knows if it will make a difference...but we've tried running him into the ground, feeding him vegetables etc. so we're grabbing at straws here. When we see other V's.... Moose looks like he's 3 times their size, sometimes it's embarrassing!!


----------



## treetops1974

Hey Moose - I gotta see a pic of a 79lbs 2 year old ... have you posted any?


----------



## BamBam

our vizsla is big too, he's not fat at all, very slim. But he's always been really leggy, and had massive paws as a pup like you said above. He's 10 months now and about 24/25 inches already! 
We had him castrated at about 7 months, someone said to me recently having them castrated young can sometimes cause them to overgrow, has anyone else heard of this before??


----------



## Crazy Kian

Bam, 
I have heard the opposite.


----------



## Moose

I will post some more recent pics of Moose- he was 79lbs at his 2yr check up, he's now 4.5yrs and I think we've kept him around 75lbs . He's not fat, I woudln't say....but he's definitely a biggie haha

you can see in my halloween pic (in Vizsla Puppies section), he was only 8 months old but looks much bigger than that !


----------

